
Facts That Distinguish Laravel PHP Framework from Other PHP Frameworks - kunshtech
Laravel is one of the easiest open source frameworks that has taken the PHP community by storm. The Framework is first of all open source, and it has numerous great features, as well as a lot of extensions, and an overall elegant feel about it. It makes the PHP development process even secure and more productive because it accelerates the development process by providing highly secure authentication tools and enabling dynamic use everywhere: bit.ly&#x2F;2WKSIm5
======
tomtompl
You lie with a first sentence man :/

